# 2 x Pierce Parashock cases needed



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

View Advert


*2 x Pierce Parashock cases needed*

I need two of this style case.

I actually just need the cases themselves as I have the backs movements etc - both of my cases have broken lugs.




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

12/03/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

